# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  طلب:أفضل طبعة لتفسير البغوي...؟!

## ابوعائش المصري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....
أريد شراء تفسير البغوي فما هي أفضل طبعة له......وهل للشيخ عبدالله التركي تحقيق عليه أم لا؟؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## الشهرزوري

أفضل طبعه على حد علمي ما خرج عن دار طيبه في أربع مجلدات بتحقيق محمد عبد الله النمر وعثمان جمعه ضميريه وسليمان مسلم الحرش

----------


## ابوعائش المصري

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الشهرزوري

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

للرفع......

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

ليس للشيخ التركي تحقيق على البغوي وأفضل طبعة ما تفضل به الأخ الفاضل .

----------

